# Knock Sensor Replacement



## Speedvision97 (Mar 28, 2004)

I finished replaceing the knock sensor on my 97 maxima but now i have a leak somewhere i have all the bolts to the intake manifold back on but something is leaking towards the back of the engine does anyone know a website with detail layout of how to put a intake manifold on a 97 maxima any help would be much appreicated


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

Speedvision97 said:


> I finished replaceing the knock sensor on my 97 maxima but now i have a leak somewhere i have all the bolts to the intake manifold back on but something is leaking towards the back of the engine does anyone know a website with detail layout of how to put a intake manifold on a 97 maxima any help would be much appreicated


So you removed the intake manifold to replace the sensor? Most people just jam their hand into the little opening under the lower manifold to replace the KS. You get cuts and scrapes, but it saves a couple of hours and you don't risk having an intake leak when you're done.

Anyway, the Haynes manual should have all the information you need for removing and installing the IM.


----------

